# Superuser 2.3.6.3 [17 June 2011]



## ChainsDD

By now you all know what Superuser is and what it does, but here's an update for all of those people that are having problems with Superuser on newer builds of Gingerbread. In newer versions, Write-ahead logging is used in SQLite and that causes problems if the database is open in multiple places. This update eliminates that issue by making sure that the database is only open in either the apk, or the binary.

This version is already uploaded to the Market, but it can also be downloaded here for ROM devs to include in their ROMs.

su-2.3.6.3-cd-signed.zip (md5: eb148fa796585b9216dcb7dcf77732fe)
Cupcake/Donut
su-2.3.2-cd-bin-signed.zip (md5: 22263e4dc6d83bfff8b8ed1642d1c785)
Binary only for Cupcake/Donut

su-2.3.6.3-efgh-signed.zip (md5: a2844ac335a5c1cfdb9bea2fc041b415)
Eclair/Froyo/Gingerbread/Honeycomb
su-2.3.2-efgh-bin-signed.zip (md5: 9a1d14ac8e59d814f0ca2ea03f3477d6)
Binary only for Eclair/Froyo/Gingerbread/Honeycomb


----------



## hecantbreathe

Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer

Thanks. Updating for my xoom.


----------



## x-tac23

Nice work just updated!!


----------



## Nusince

Woo Hoo... This was a much needed update. Thanks!


----------



## Brian

Updated and flawless. Thanks!!


----------



## psychotic_penguin

Droid-Xer said:


> Thanks. Updating for my xoom.


Let me know how this works on the Xoom please DX-er


----------



## Stetsonaw

Thanks Adam!


----------



## Stetsonaw

Found a bug... Newest version of the app and newest binary, installed from your zip. Where it has the binary info. When I tap to check for updates, it tells me I'm up to date.










Sent from 1885


----------

